# How to open port 6112 ( Starcraft )



## Anyx (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

i play game Starcraft from Blizzard Entertainment and i got problem - i cant host games. I have read on internet that port 6112 TCP/UPD must be open if i want host and create game. There is problem - i dont know how to open that port .... I got Windows XP SP2, i use Windows firewall, i got internet connection via 3G mobile network device Huawei E1752 ( its simple USB modem, it is NOT a router ) and i also use AVAST antivirus. I turned off the windows firewall and also AVAST completely, but the port is still closed ( i tested it in the game and also with program PFPortchecker that is aviable on portforward.com ). Cold someone help how to open that port ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have no control over port forwarding since you have no router... there is no way for you to host games.

Wish I had better news for you.


----------



## Anyx (Mar 18, 2011)

hm  Any idea what is blocking the port ? .... i also contacted my ISP and they told me that they are not blocking any port.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

A forwarded port is a open port. A port that is not forwarded is not open. You can't forward which means you can't "open" the port.

If you send a letter to merrrylane street, and there are a hundred houses on that street how is the mailman going to know, without the number of the house, which house to deliver it to?

Your internet connection is marrylane street. Problem is to find your house you need a address number [port forwarded] which you can't do.

Hope this helps you understand.


----------



## Anyx (Mar 18, 2011)

Now i understand. Bad news, but thank you for explaining.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Best of luck and thanks for posting


----------

